# KING OF THE ROAD MARCH 9TH..Mishawaka,Indiana



## Nitro baby (Aug 27, 2008)

KING OF THE ROAD.
Saturday March 9th. Doors will open at 9am. This will be an ONROAD only event in order to end the race at a reasonable time so those willing to travel do not have a late night.

The layout will be FRESH and ran Friday night to initiate a groove for Saturday's event. Please feel free to come out and race Friday's Club race. 

Classes:
USVTA... straight USVTA rules..no exceptions please. This includes a driver in the car.

OUTLAW VTA. Basically VTA with the following exceptions:
Motor = any novak 25.5, Fantom ION 4. Both with STOCK rotors.
Weight = 1450 grams
ESC = Any speedo capable of a stock/blinky mode.
Battery = Any 7.4V Lipo Battery.
Interior Driver..... Optional.

1/10th rubber touring - 17.5 Blinky
1/12th - 17.5 Blinky

Again, MRCR will provide Trophies (Plaques) FOOD and fun. See'ya there!

USGT will have a class and possibly 2 heats with the Ft Wayne guys and local racers. And the Man BATTMAN, can anyone deprive him of TQ and a WIN in USVTA and USGT at "KING OF THE ROAD" ??


__________________
MRCR - check it out!


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

track info....


what size and where located


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

Directions:
2544 Miracle Ln. Mishawaka, IN ... Off of McKinley turn in between Arby's and Town & Country Chevrolet. Go halfway down and MRCR is on the left. MRCR is painted on the Garage Door.

Track size: 60'x36' crc ozite, click track barriers. Traction is very good ever since we started using a humidifier.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

BATTMAN said:


> track info....
> 
> 
> what size and where located


Battman its a little small but a good place to race. I went last year my hero Ken Mill was there also its worth the trip,


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Mike slaughter, are you going to make it this year.


----------



## Nitro baby (Aug 27, 2008)

BATTMAN said:


> track info....
> 
> 
> what size and where located


Yeah if you can make it that would be awesome. USVTA and USGT ..perfect !!


----------



## Nitro baby (Aug 27, 2008)

*Mrcr*

If the family wanted come along there are plenty of entertainment , shopping, dining within 15 min. of the track.
Good size mall, bowling alley with indoor mini golf, elec go karts and nascar simulators, arcade. Movie thaters..etc.


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

mrbighead said:


> Mike slaughter, are you going to make it this year.


I probably won't be able to resist!

Mike


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

putting it on my calendar...cya there

USGT
USVTA

maybe TC


----------



## Nitro baby (Aug 27, 2008)

*Usgt*

I spoke with Aaron (one of the track owners) last night. He said if we get mininum of 7 USGT cars commited they will get trophy's(plaques) for the class.

USGT has shown enough interest, were IN.


----------



## Nitro baby (Aug 27, 2008)

*King of the Road*

Just a reminder for "KING OF THE ROAD" March 9th Mishawaka , Indiana

MRCR

Grat place to race , plenty of pit space, track has provided lunch previously !!
Nice plaques..

Put it on your calender and don't miss it.

Race the FRIDAY before and get a discount on SAT. entry fee.

Mike H


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

do you have a flyer?


----------



## FloorIt (Oct 23, 2012)

I will be attending your King of the road race and your Friday night club race. Count me in for VTA and USGT.


----------



## Nitro baby (Aug 27, 2008)

*King of the road*

The flyer is almost finished.

"floor it" glad to hear your coming. I know Sam and a few others are attending both race days also. We have guys coming to Summit for the USVTA NATS also.

A few of the Grand rapids guys are talking about coming and weather or not any of the Chicago guys show up will depend on if their afraid of "BATTMAN" 

Mike H


----------



## mikel33 (Jan 4, 2013)

Pre-register or sign up on the day?


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

I'm a little slow....

https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0BwBKAqkMVz6sQThMWWpUU3ZWbG8/edit?usp=sharing&pli=1&docId=0BwBKAqkMVz6sbHJQam02c0pzVlk


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

I've penciled this in, I have a lot of travel plans in the next 2 months, but if I can get the day off work I'll be there


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks Ken..ahve your boss call me.


----------



## Nitro baby (Aug 27, 2008)

*Kor*

Great flyer Aaron.

Sign up the day of is fine.

looks like guys from IN,IL,MI,OH,and TN will be there.

Mike H


----------



## Nitro baby (Aug 27, 2008)

*Kor*

Looks like the USGT Southern nats champs last 2 years and the 2012 USVTA southern NATS champs will be in attendance.


----------



## Nitro baby (Aug 27, 2008)

*WIN KOR and get rewarded at the USVTA SCALE NATS*

Check this out, IF you WIN USVTA or USGT at KOR you get rewarded at the USVTA SCALE NATS, at the Track in Harbor hobbies. Now that is cool.

Here's the post from RC TECH.


Every year for the last few years, we have always added a twist. From the introduction of the "Curbs of Death and the Dots of Doom" to the banked turn and single car qualifying. This year is no exception.

This year we will have the "Champions Provisional". The Champions from the following races, if entered in this year's race, will be pre-seeded into the first round A sort after single car qualifying regardless of their run, at the back of the A sort of 8 driver's (unless their qualifying run is better than pre-seed). 
2012 Scale Nationals, 2012 Southern Nationals, Summit's USVTA Nats, and Mishawaka's King of the Road.

This will only gaurantee a first round A sort, it is up to the driver's to stay there if they can for the rest of the weekend.
__________________
The Track at Harbor Hobbies
http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/The-Track-at-Harbor-Hobbies/125266694216753- Hurricane All-Star Carpet Series 1/19,2/23-TCS Series March 9-10 2013-UF1 Midwest Series 2/9-10-USVTA Scale Nationals 4/12-14


----------



## Nitro baby (Aug 27, 2008)

March 9th...will be here soon. Great chance to get in the A qualifing group at the USVTA SCALE NATS...

don't miss it


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

Only a few days away!


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Looks like 4 of us 1/12th scalers coming from Fort Wayne. Aaron is the D3.5 gonna be legal for this race. Doesn't matter either way, just want to be prepared. Looking forward to coming. 
Ron Ferguson


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

It will be good to see the Ft. Wayne crew again. The D3.5 will be legal and we will be running tech on 12th, voltage will be 4.20


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Thanks Marty. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Wish i could make this race. Good luck to all the guys from Summit!

I hope you guys get a great turnout.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

More Info for the KOR race.

Bellman Oil has provided $150 worth of $25 gift cards. (Local Racer provided)
We've received some door Prices from CRC. (I begged)
O'Reilly Auto Parts donated $350 worth of $10.00 gift cards. (local racer provided)
Fantom Racing is bringing gift certificates for their racing products! (local racer provided)
Red Roof Inn...Providing discounted rate for those that mention our name for this Saturday's Event. (We begged)

I would guesstimate more then $650 worth of giveaways for the KOR. There are a total of 42 gift cards to be given away.

We appreciate all our sponsors and participants! Thanks!

Aaron and Ken


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

Here's the layout........


----------



## big_dave_man (Jul 12, 2010)

acyrier said:


> More Info for the KOR race.
> 
> Red Roof Inn...Providing discounted rate for those that mention our name for this Saturday's Event. (We begged)



Thanks for the heads up! I called and got a discout on my reservation. Sounds like there are 8+ coming from Summit. Can't wait!


----------



## xtreme (Oct 8, 2010)

martymiller35 said:


> Here's the layout........


Great layout! Saturday cant come soon enough:thumbsup:


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

More tid bit.....
50/50 raffle


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

what time is the friday night race?


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

Doors open at 5pm and racing at 7, 2 heats and a main.


----------



## Nitro baby (Aug 27, 2008)

great layout built by a couple local guys. Alot of work from Aaron and Ken with sponsors.
Looking forward to racing with everyone this weekend.

Mike H


----------



## richdevro (Mar 8, 2013)

I have one question, What tires are required for USGT?


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Tire spec from USVTA site...
Tires
-Any treaded (non slick) non belted or belted rubber tire available 24 or 26mm. Must used a non-
molded (ex. open cell foam) insert or no insert. Grinding of tire tread is NOT permitted. Sanding of mold 
seam to remove seam is allowed.
Wheels
- Any 24 or 26mm spoke (non-dish) type wheel

Some of the guys have been using the same tire/rim setup (with the exception of the 31mm rears) as the VTA cars.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Less than 24 hours....


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Is the track opening at 8am or 9am Saturday?


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

9am Saturday unless Aaron says otherwise. Practice will be open, controlled practice if it gets too insane, which it probably will.

Is Phil Z coming? Haven't seen him in a couple years.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

doors will open at 8am..sorry for any confusion. I think that's what we put on the fliers. so in anycase..we'll be there at 8am.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

I think...the time changes happens saturday too..I think.


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Marty- no Phil won't be coming. He pretty much just races in FW now.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks everybody for participating, but racers and the people that helped us put it together and run it.

Since we had printer problems, Here's the link to our google drive. All the results should be there, and pictures will be up soon.

Thanks again,
Aaron and Ken

https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0BwBKAqkMVz6sUjRqNUNaRmdHXzA/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## anr211 (Jul 27, 2012)

Awesome event guys! I had a blast on both days. Big thanks to Mike and Anthony for all their help this weekend.

Adam


----------

